# Manny Pacquiao vs Adrien Broner January 19



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

That would be crazy, Pacquiao retiring my 2 favourite fighters in a row lol, Berto has the best handlers in the game this guy has remained relevant somehow, I would have preferred Broner it would have been more entertaining his chin would have held up for a while

https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/...-line-for-pacquiao-before-mayweather-rematch/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was thinking something similar when I first saw this rumor. Al Haymon really loves Berto. He's been taking care of him and getting him paydays for years. I heard somebody say that Al owed him after he pulled out of the Mosley fight in order to allow Mayweather to fight him.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, I don't know if you guys know this or not but I've recently been appointed the head of all the sanctioning bodies. Berto will fight Broner and the winner will face the Malignaggi/McGregor winner and the winner of that will face the winner of Pac/May II. Spence, Crawford, Porter, Thurman and Garcia are suspended until 2020 so one of their hands or something can heal or something. Send all of your questions or comments to [email protected] or [email protected].


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

So is the "beat Broner get Mayweather" train still rolling? Seems like it.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Decent fight imo. Pac is finished and berto sucks.

Berto has a real chance in this


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

i actually heard broner on philboxing.com


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> i actually heard broner on philboxing.com


what did i tell you all? philboxing gots the sources.. they said it was a close ally of paquaio who confirmed it.. this was weeks ago.

weird that no one has picked up that philboxing article to blow it up in the media...

paquiao has now confirmed its broner for january.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> what did i tell you all? philboxing gots the sources.. they said it was a close ally of paquaio who confirmed it.. this was weeks ago.
> 
> weird that no one has picked up that philboxing article to blow it up in the media...
> 
> paquiao has now confirmed its broner for january.


Broner's name was brought up first weeks ago, but I think he was pricing himself out


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Doc said:


> what did i tell you all? philboxing gots the sources.. they said it was a close ally of paquaio who confirmed it.. this was weeks ago.
> 
> weird that no one has picked up that philboxing article to blow it up in the media...
> 
> paquiao has now confirmed its broner for january.


Because its philbox


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Boxing page I follow on Facebook are reporting that Pacquiao has announced that hes fighting Broner in January.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pacquiao vs Broner would be lit as fuck


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Does Pac have enough left to be Broner? I’d fucking love him to finish Boner.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The personalities will need to sell this fight. Pac will need to be billed as the nice guy coming back to the US, Broner will need to play the heel.

If promoted properly, people will look at the fight itself, which isn't bad, rather than the reality that neither is currently a top notch WW.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Pac still has more than enough in the tank to beat Broner imo. Broner is too set in his ways in that it's all flashy work and he doesn't throw nearly enough punches.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

This is one of the few match ups remaining for Pac that actually excites me. I think it will be a very close fight, you just can’t maintain such an explosive style like Pacs into your 40s. This fight will show just how much he has slipped.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Broner is going to get beat up not sure if he gets stopped though, Broner only blocks the first punch and then the rest go through and his offense is basic Pac will be able to block everything or step back


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> This is one of the few match ups remaining for Pac that actually excites me. I think it will be a very close fight, you just can't maintain such an explosive style like Pacs into your 40s. This fight will show just how much he has slipped.


I'd love it if Pac could bring out his 2009 form for 3 rounds and absolutely destroy and stop Broner.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@johnnytightlips. apart from both fighters making a lot of money this fight as no relevance on the World scene, Both are way past their best, it will be a shame if Manny does not retire before he gets hurt. Regards Mervyn the Gee


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I'd love it if Pac could bring out his 2009 form for 3 rounds and absolutely destroy and stop Broner.


 He was one of the best offensive fighters ever in his day, the run he went on and the manner in which he beat them was unreal.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> He was one of the best offensive fighters ever in his day, the run he went on and the manner in which he beat them was unreal.


Man it was fucking brilliant to watch. I'll always look back fondly on those years. I actually picked against him a few times in that run. While he looked impressive as fuck against Diaz I thought he was way too small for De La Hoya. Oscar was weight drained so I thought a true strong light welter would be too much for him in Hatton. Then I thought Cotto would be way too strong from him up at 147. Even the Margarito fight I had my doubts. He was a force of nature back then and absolutely brilliant to watch.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

thegee said:


> @johnnytightlips. apart from both fighters making a lot of money this fight as no relevance on the World scene, Both are way past their best, it will be a shame if Manny does not retire before he gets hurt. Regards Mervyn the Gee


I agree this does nothing on the world scene. Neither of these guys are a threat to the Crawford, Spence, Thurman group.

But it is a fun mash up of styles and personalities. I think the personalities involved will create some excitement for this fight and get fans to jump in. Sometimes, a fight doesn't need to have world implications. Sometimes it just needs to be fun. And I think this will be.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- Pac would still be LIVE against Thurman.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Pacquiao-Broner now confirmed for January 19.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

https://www.boxingnewsandviews.com/2018/11/19/pacquiao-speaks-on-working-with-freddie-roach-again/

Manny says Freddie Roach will rejoin the team for the Broner fight. But not as head trainer.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not feeling this as a PPV. Showtime? Yeah I'd make sure to be home and likely have a couple of friends over. But $60-$80 right after the holidays crush my wallet doesn't make me happy.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Not feeling this as a PPV. Showtime? Yeah I'd make sure to be home and likely have a couple of friends over. But $60-$80 right after the holidays crush my wallet doesn't make me happy.


I don't pay for PPVs. Particularly when I can watch them from the local pub or on a link.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

Broner v Manny, what"s thepoint? Manny will be forty when the fight takes place and his best days are long gone. Broner was at one stage a very good fighter, he is only twentynine, but I also believe his best days are long gone. I assume that both will get adecent payday, but in World boxing the fight means nothing. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I made an observation at the presser today. You see the jacket Broner was wearing today, Floyd wore the exact same over a year ago on Jimmy Kimmel show.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Boxing is fucked. Garcia beat him and Broner will be getting paid more for a lower risk fight than Mikey Garcia will be getting for Spence fight lol. Strange.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Neither could keep a straight face :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064561893413609473


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

thegee said:


> Broner v Manny, what"s thepoint? Manny will be forty when the fight takes place and his best days are long gone. Broner was at one stage a very good fighter, he is only twentynine, but I also believe his best days are long gone. I assume that both will get adecent payday, but in World boxing the fight means nothing. Regards Mervyn The Gee


You may be right in saying that in world boxing the fight means nothing but to the paying fans who want to watch the fights then surely the fight is virtually everything, yeah? I, for one, will be watching this, good matchup.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner looked massive at the press conferance, Pacquaio looked like he could step in the ring now!!!

I find it a tough fight to call though tbh, it really depends on what Pacquiao and Broner turn up... Im not expecting a prime Pacquaio at his age but I think even the 2018 version of Manny that beat Matthysse could be a static, poor Broner...


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

NoMas said:


> Broner looked massive at the press conferance, Pacquaio looked like he could step in the ring now!!!
> 
> I find it a tough fight to call though tbh, it really depends on what Pacquiao and Broner turn up... Im not expecting a prime Pacquaio at his age but I think even the 2018 version of Manny that beat Matthysse could be a static, poor Broner...


The size disparity was obvious. Broner was wearing a fat T shirt that's for sure.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Philly Shell said:


> The size disparity was obvious. Broner was wearing a fat T shirt that's for sure.


I swear the dude always looks hunched over too, like he is doing shrugs at the gym and the wind changed haha


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

While Manny is claiming Freddie Roach will rejoin his team for the Broner fight, Freddie says he hasn't even heard from Manny.

https://www.afp.com/en/news/3955/pacquiao-roach-loggerheads-over-reunion-doc-1az8w71


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

“Pacquiao f----d up his money, f----d up his taxes. If you ask me, he’s a black fighter.” 

Broner already taking it to the gutter.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Pacquiao keeps dropping Floyd's name. I wonder how much is being said in the background that we are not hearing?

https://www.badlefthook.com/2018/11...quiao-i-need-to-beat-broner-to-get-mayweather


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Good matchup not to score and neither to take it seriously obviously as everyone point out the bout is just for fun


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

So it's gone from a smiling competition to trash talk virtually overnight.


----------



## Boxing News (Apr 20, 2016)

But Adrien Broner vows to 'dismantle' Manny Pacquiao, writes John Dennen

The post Manny Pacquiao: 'I have to pass through Adrien Broner to fight Floyd Mayweather' appeared first on Boxing News.

Continue reading...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pacquiao says he wants to fight for 3 more years. Not sure that is going to end well. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Pacquiao's aggression and high punch output vs Broner's passivity and low punch output leads me to think Pac by UD.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

This is a fun fight. 

I can’t fuckin wait. Where is the fight?


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Badou Jack vs. Marcus Browne is close enough to a done deal for the Pacquiao-Broner PPV.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Any twats in here actually thought Broner had a chance against Pac when he was at 135 or 140?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DobyZhee said:


> This is a fun fight.
> 
> I can't fuckin wait. Where is the fight?


It's going to be at the MGM and on PPV. I got Pacquiao in this one. Too fast, too explosive, too Filipino, even at his advanced age. Broner is a poor man's version of Mayweather with a little more punching power, no work ethic, no workrate, no class and no brains. Pacquiao is going to fuck him up.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Slick Ric said:


> It's going to be at the MGM and on PPV. I got Pacquiao in this one. Too fast, too explosive, too Filipino, even at his advanced age. Broner is a poor man's version of Mayweather with a little more punching power, no work ethic, no workrate, no class and no brains. Pacquiao is going to fuck him up.


I predict Broner will knock him down. Pac will come back


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

DBerry said:


> You may be right in saying that in world boxing the fight means nothing but to the paying fans who want to watch the fights then surely the fight is virtually everything, yeah? I, for one, will be watching this, good matchup.


Totally agree.
In this day and age of every shit being PPV i think this is a fun fight and looking forward to it.Rather pay for this than some of the pump they try it on with.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Broner training hard between arrests.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

About Bail.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

After seeing Pacquiao vs Horn, I'm nor interested. Pac looked slow and inaccurate


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> After seeing Pacquiao vs Horn, I'm nor interested. Pac looked slow and inaccurate


So he's ripe to get knocked out..


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> After seeing Pacquiao vs Horn, I'm nor interested. Pac looked slow and inaccurate


It defiantly has the hallmarks of a bad ending, I'm thinking Leonard vs Camacho. If Pac wins impressively then it's a big shock, we would have to then consider a 40 year old PAC-man a real threat to the big dogs at welterweight, which is crazy.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> It defiantly has the hallmarks of a bad ending, I'm thinking Leonard vs Camacho. If Pac wins impressively then it's a big shock, we would have to then consider a 40 year old PAC-man a real threat to the big dogs at welterweight, which is crazy.


Beating Broner, which he will, does not make one an elite welterweight.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Will Broner show up to fight or is he collecting a paycheck?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DobyZhee said:


> Will Broner show up to fight or is he collecting a paycheck?


Broner comes to fight but then as soon as he realises he cant win (normally by round 1) he will shell up, I can see Pac stopping because if you dont throw back against Pac hes just going to keep throwing


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Broner comes to fight but then as soon as he realises he cant win (normally by round 1) he will shell up, I can see Pac stopping because if you dont throw back against Pac hes just going to keep throwing


Broker fights the wrong fight, imo. Every time he lets his hands go, he's effective but someone keeps telling him he's a defensive fighter


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Broker fights the wrong fight, imo. Every time he lets his hands go, he's effective but someone keeps telling him he's a defensive fighter


I think he'd get stopped if he was more offensive.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think he'd get stopped if he was more offensive.


Can we all admit, somebody is getting knocked out and it's worth the Ppv?


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Can we all admit, somebody is getting knocked out and it's worth the Ppv?


No one will be knocked out, but still a very fun fight to watch. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Beating Broner, which he will, does not make one an elite welterweight.


Only 3 guys have beaten him and they were all top welterweights, why would this be any different?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

JDK said:


> No one will be knocked out, but still a very fun fight to watch. Looking forward to it.


This fight ends in a knockout or somebody bitching out and quitting on their stool..

Pacquiao is just gonna reiterate his greatness come January 19th..

Then the haters will say but Broner already lost..

Pacquiao is doing humanity a favor by knocking this dude out.


----------



## BluefaceHatch (Aug 7, 2018)

AB is a live dog in this fight

Especially vs. a Pacquiao at this stage of his career

But most of me feels, and his confident, he's gonna knock Broner spark out...


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Royal Watcher said:


> Broner training hard between arrests.


Hard, but by the looks of it, dumb. If his game plan is to stand right in front Pac all squared up with that high guard and elbows pointing outward, body wide open plus no head movement then he's not making it easy for himself.

Imho vs Pac you'll at least want to practice pivoting to the left to neutralize pacs left plus head movement.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Only 3 guys have beaten him and they were all top welterweights, why would this be any different?


Mikey has never been a Welterweight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner is the perfect opponent for Pacquiao. Doesn´t move well, low workrate, not a level of power to make Pacquiao respect him... PAcquiao should KO him if he still has something, even if he is shot he wins most of the rounds and get the W still.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Broker could win this. Pac has declined drastically. Pac has also always been weaning against counter punchers. Broner isn't much of a counter puncher, but he has the better reflexes at this point and could pull it off he throws in between pac's combinations


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Would love to see Manny KO the clown but he seems to have lost the killer instinct lately.Still think he will have way too much but for sure he has declined.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

You only have to see how close a fight the Horn fight was regardless of if Manny really did deserve the win, it was a rough rough fight, imagine a 2010 Pac against Horn, he would have butchered his face. Pacquaio is very far removed from his prime and this fight will tell us how far gone he is.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Only 3 guys have beaten him and they were all top welterweights, why would this be any different?


How many actual welterweights has he fought? What is his record in that division?

... Is AB even a welterweight? The last I saw, he was chased out of the division and created his own catchweight.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Pacman tko round 10


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Anyone got any links to any of the full episodes of All access?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Fuck it...

Manny Pacquiao Round 4, Ricky Hatton style


----------



## Quickeyg (Nov 30, 2018)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Anyone got any links to any of the full episodes of All access?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Let me know if you guys need a link to the the fight, its $5, and you need bitcoin but I been using it for years and have sent info to members who have tried it.

It doesn't freeze, has a web player, android or through kodi.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

How crazy it is that it´s already 10 years since Pac was the big thing in Boxing... fuck I´m getting old.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Doc said:


> Let me know if you guys need a link to the the fight, its $5, and you need bitcoin but I been using it for years and have sent info to members who have tried it.
> 
> It doesn't freeze, has a web player, android or through kodi.


0.00135 BTC is a very small amount to send. Some wallets don't even let you send that tiny of an amount. Sometimes that amount is just the amount in fees. What exchange are you sending it from?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

REDC said:


> 0.00135 BTC is a very small amount to send. Some wallets don't even let you send that tiny of an amount. Sometimes that amount is just the amount in fees. What exchange are you sending it from?


sent from coinbase, fee was in the cents range...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The wait is nearly over. Looking forward to this. Another fight that will answer some serious questions. Though l suspect some are already lining up the excuses.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Damn. I know Pacman isn't the face of boxing anymore. But he's still an all-time great that's outclassing world-class opponents. And this was his return to the States in a PPV matchup -- in which he performed very well -- and not a single comment on here about the result?

This forum is dead.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Damn. I know Pacman isn't the face of boxing anymore. But he's still an all-time great that's outclassing world-class opponents. And this was his return to the States in a PPV matchup -- in which he performed very well -- and not a single comment on here about the result?
> 
> This forum is dead.


That's what happens when you let the forum go to shit for months.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

That Horn kid can't be that bad after all.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> That Horn kid can't be that bad after all.


Actually, he is a shithouse defefensive fighter, showing absolutely embarrassing novice skills when under pressure/attack from Crawford, he wasn't embarrassing early on when he was on the offensive until he started getting hit, then he went into his shell, fighting the "I'm getting smashed, how do I not anger him any more" style


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Stayed up to watch. Knew I shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This hurt to watch, I'm used to seeing Manny dart in and out


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Was there something wrong with Broner's right hand or was he getting hit early on? I only saw the second half of the fight. When he did throw it there was nothing on it.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Was there something wrong with Broner's right hand or was he getting hit early on? I only saw the second half of the fight. When he did throw it there was nothing on it.


Broner has always been an overrated putz, he talked himself into a couple of "competitive" fights and showed himself to be a big mouthed lazy training cunt with a decent chin. Has never beaten anyone his own size and just got schooled by a 40yo midget hahaha


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Damn. I know Pacman isn't the face of boxing anymore. But he's still an all-time great that's outclassing world-class opponents. And this was his return to the States in a PPV matchup -- in which he performed very well -- and not a single comment on here about the result?
> 
> This forum is dead.


https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...ao-vs-broner-jack-vs-browne-rbr.111706/unread

There's an RBR. If the posters can't even look around for an RBR thread (which would've been pretty active in the 'whats new' link), there's not much that can be done.


Pedrin1787 said:


> That's what happens when you let the forum go to shit for months.


I'm sick of taking shit for the period earlier this year. It was beyond my control, and I was chasing the hosting company damn near every day. I didn't get stressed out to shit just to have large amounts of people acting like I spent those 3 months drinking pints and sat with feet up.

I can't control the activity levels of a forum, that's on the posters. You. Everyone else. If the entire forum prefers to lurk, then it leads to a quiet forum. A forum is as busy as you make it.

I'm not personally attacking you, but these are comments I see every so often, and it's just empty meaningless digs with no regards for the reality of the situation. Just cheap shots that are uncalled for.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Jay said:


> https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...ao-vs-broner-jack-vs-browne-rbr.111706/unread
> 
> There's an RBR. If the posters can't even look around for an RBR thread (which would've been pretty active in the 'whats new' link), there's not much that can be done.
> 
> ...


Oh look Jay decided to grace us by coming down from his Ivory Tower, oh wow. An Ivory Tower you probably try to climb in your spare time you absolute maniac.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

uraharakisuke said:


> Oh look Jay decided to grace us by coming down from his Ivory Tower, oh wow. An Ivory Tower you probably try to climb in your spare time you absolute maniac.


Quiet peasant..


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Jay said:


> Quiet peasant..


Yes m'lord, no offence meant by it m'lord.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Jay said:


> https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...ao-vs-broner-jack-vs-browne-rbr.111706/unread
> 
> There's an RBR. If the posters can't even look around for an RBR thread (which would've been pretty active in the 'whats new' link), there's not much that can be done.
> 
> ...


My bad.

I got into the habit of seeing threads of one topic merged into one master thread. This was the first topic I spotted and assumed the RBR would be in that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jay said:


> https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...ao-vs-broner-jack-vs-browne-rbr.111706/unread
> 
> There's an RBR. If the posters can't even look around for an RBR thread (which would've been pretty active in the 'whats new' link), there's not much that can be done.
> 
> ...


Not trying to take cheap shots at you @Jay, but it's strange that it just took a few days to get the issue that had been plaguing the forums for months sorted after the mod exodus.

To me it's just a fact, the intermittent issues with the sites caused many to leave, even before the issue with the previous mods.

Shit performance = less users = quieter forum.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Not trying to take cheap shots at you @Jay, but it's strange that it just took a few days to get the issue that had been plaguing the forums for months sorted after the mod exodus.
> 
> To me it's just a fact, the intermittent issues with the sites caused many to leave, even before the issue with the previous mods.
> 
> Shit performance = less users = quieter forum.


I called in every favour I had when it happened, and people who wouldn't have been so bothered before, were so after they heard what had happened. It was also coincidence that the next day, the hosting provider finally was able to give me time. I'd happily post the screenshots of the chats to prove this, but everyone made their minds up long ago. I think if the split hadn't happened, we'd have recovered fine. But it did happen, and tbh we've suffered massively. I don't think there's anything I can do to change that, and if people prefer to post over there, I can't stop or change their minds. Everyone is convinced I only gave a shit after the split, but it's a really bad assumption.

The truth is, I probably should've just sold the place 18 months ago when I had the opportunity and washed my hands of everything. I wouldn't have had any of the stress, expenditure that it's cost me and the place most likely would've been better for it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Oh look Jay decided to grace us by coming down from his Ivory Tower, oh wow. An Ivory Tower you probably try to climb in your spare time you absolute maniac.


Stop being a cunt.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Stop being a cunt.


:lol: Me and Jay are just messing about you dumb fucking retard.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Only 3 guys have beaten him and they were all top welterweights, why would this be any different?


... So Manny Pacquiao, at 40, is an elite welterweight again now?

(I told ya that Broner wasn't shyt)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn´t enjoy the fight. Pacquiao looked bad imo.
Broner should retire too, what a boring fighter..


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I don’t think Pac looked bad at all, he dominated him, it was just a dulled down version of 2010 Pac who was running through the division like a force of nature. You have to bare in mind that he shouldn’t be fighting at welterweight either, he could probably still make 135, I know Broner isn’t really a welter but it speaks volumes about Pacquaios ability to think that he has spent the last decade probably 2 weights classes higher than he should.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I don't think Pac looked bad at all, he dominated him, it was just a dulled down version of 2010 Pac who was running through the division like a force of nature. You have to bare in mind that he shouldn't be fighting at welterweight either, he could probably still make 135, I know Broner isn't really a welter but it speaks volumes about Pacquaios ability to think that he has spent the last decade probably 2 weights classes higher than he should.


He can't make 135 anymore. At least not healthily. His feet won't let him.

As for the fight, it went exactly as it should have with Broner exceeding my expectations regarding his inability to measure, initiate, and absolute zero inability to instigate a proper fight. 
His head thinks he's a counter puncher, his body only knows how to attack. Go figure.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Nobody has ever steamrolled Broner. He's not a likable guy, but you have to concede that he's tough as nails.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Nobody has ever steamrolled Broner. He's not a likable guy, but you have to concede that he's tough as nails.


What the hell do you call the Maidana fight? And if Adrien Broner showed up actually trying to win instead of covering up and landing occasional punches, he'd get his ass steamrolled again.

People that are 'tough as nails' don't fight as if they are afraid of getting hit.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> What the hell do you call the Maidana fight? And if Adrien Broner showed up actually trying to win instead of covering up and landing occasional punches, he'd get his ass steamrolled again.
> 
> People that are 'tough as nails' don't fight as if they are afraid of getting hit.


Broner got steamrolled early but survived and started doing better through the middle rounds to be honest. I'm no Broner fan but that's an accurate assessment of what happened.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Broner got steamrolled early but survived and started doing better through the middle rounds to be honest. I'm no Broner fan but that's an accurate assessment of what happened.


Maidana hurt Broner late in that fight and then punched himself out trying to finish him. Broner was a bit fresher at the end because he'd committed very little energy to actually fighting. The Jessie Vargas and Mikey Garcia fights played out in a similar way. Do nothing in the early rounds, then try to mount a half-assed "comeback" and fool people into believing that he'd do better 'if he just let his hands go'.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner may have a chin, which is something you can or cannot have.. but I wouldn´t say he is tough for just hanging in there in these fights..
He also likes to dive and fake things, complaining with the ref, like in the Maidana fight, hardly a thing a tough fighter would be known for.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Broner may have a chin, which is something you can or cannot have.. but I wouldn´t say he is tough for just hanging in there in these fights..
> He also likes to dive and fake things, complaining with the ref, like in the Maidana fight, hardly a thing a tough fighter would be known for.


He literally just spent rounds 9-12 running out the clock in a fight that he was clearly losing.

What he's proven to be is an effective con man... a modern day, less talented Hector Camacho Jr. Just as Camacho never took himself seriously again after Rosario hurt him, Maidana has done the same to Broner.

Can't really knock his hustle game, though; he is a master and had people really believing that he could beat Pac, Garcia, Porter, etc...


----------

